

Ask HN: Metrics for startups? - aggieben

Are there any metrics that are valuable to startups?  If so, which ones and why do they matter (or, how do you use them)?  I am thinking mostly of software metrics, but other trains of thought are welcome as well.
======
noodle
it kind of depends. in general, its best from a planning or PM perspective
(and probably important to people funding you) to know the big four: timeline,
size, cost, quality.

exactly what you use to measure each one is flexible. they might not be
important for a startup to track thoroughly, but its good to know the general
neighborhood you're in on each point. funding won't last forever.

------
mattculbreth
Not sure I understand your question here. Who is the intended user or audience
of the metrics?

~~~
aggieben
I am open to interpretation. Where I am coming from right now is project
completion time, when our tyrannical overlords force us to record utterly
meaningless metrics (SLOC) using tools that make it harder, not easier (our
line-counter).

I'm just curious if this is something that startups even have to worry about.

